# International Squatters Convergence 2014 - DUBLIN



## lalalazoe (May 14, 2014)

International Squatters Convergence 2014
Dublin - this September

who says you can't squat in ireland?!

get ready for a whole fuckin extended weekend of workshops, skillshares,
gigs, film screenings, networking, vegan food, scheming, and perhaps some
overthrowing of the state... to celebrate SQUATTING in a world overflowing
with tragically beautiful empties!

you know what D.I.Y. means, so go on and make this convergence what it is
by offering a workshop/discussion to tell us about the buzz in your
community!

bring yourselves, bring your workshops, bring your friends,
leave your jobs, leave the bullshit, leave the landlords.
fuck the landlords ! (don't FUCK the landlords...)

take this flyer, & print it out, wheatpaste it, email it, send it out with
your next piece of punk post!
tell the world - squat the world!

more info coming soon - check out:

http://convergence.squatte.rs/


----------



## Tude (May 14, 2014)

That looks pretty freaking cool! Have fun!


----------



## dextol76 (May 15, 2014)

saving for airfare starts now!


----------



## undine (May 20, 2014)

ohhhh get hyped. definitely will be there


----------



## Ash Ludd (May 28, 2014)

Fuck yeah, this gives me an excuse to finally get across and do some travelin in Ireland.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 29, 2014)

so wish i could go... somebody report back!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 20, 2014)

just as a reminder, this was posted on squat.net the other day!


----------



## lalalazoe (Jul 21, 2014)

it would be great if someone could actually write an article about the event,.....

andd its just a month after Squatting Days in Hamburg 
http://squattingdays.noblogs.org/


----------



## lalalazoe (Jul 21, 2014)

and in english!
http://en.squat.net/2014/02/19/hamburg-come-to-the-squatting-days/


----------

